# Bits for Trim



## 08Cayenne (Nov 4, 2010)

First I want to say this is a great forum, it's been a big help.

I have been using my router freehand for several years. I want to purchase a table and produce the trim for my house, all of it. Mainly interested in baseboard and door & window casement at this time. I've done a lot of searching and I think I have found about all of the bits made to produce trim. 

I was wondering are there combinations of different bits that could be used to make a custom look for your trim? Do you have a favorite?

Thanks
Frank


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Frank

I like the bit below, you can make many profiles with it and all with one bit..

Multiform Molding Maker Router Bit

MLCS Multiform Molding Maker Router Bit

==========



08Cayenne said:


> First I want to say this is a great forum, it's been a big help.
> 
> I have been using my router freehand for several years. I want to purchase a table and produce the trim for my house, all of it. Mainly interested in baseboard and door & window casement at this time. I've done a lot of searching and I think I have found about all of the bits made to produce trim.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

*combo cuts*

Most of the "common" profiles can be combined to make custom trim with multiple cuts. Sometimes the trick is to choose the right sequence, so you still have support surfaces for the subsequent cuts. I'd suggest making notes, and keeping off-cuts to use for setup and alignment - especially for the time you need just 3 feet more. 

Oh, and don't forget those feather boards. :yes4:


----------

